# Guest Slot - North Berwick Sunday 9th of March 10.30 am



## IanG (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm playing with Wayman and Fairway Dodger at North Berwick and can sign a fourth person on for a nominal sum. Tee time is 10.30 on Sunday 9th of March. If you fancy joining us please get in touch. 
cheers
Ian


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 2, 2014)

IanG said:



			I'm playing with Wayman and Fairway Dodger at North Berwick and can sign a fourth person on for a nominal sum. Tee time is 10.30 on Sunday 9th of March. If you fancy joining us please get in touch. 
cheers
Ian
		
Click to expand...

Hi Ian

I'm up for that, so long as you three don't mind watching me actively try and clean the rust off my game...


----------



## Val (Mar 2, 2014)

Beat me to it, pity.

If there a casualty to this fourball I'll happily step in.


----------



## IanG (Mar 2, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Hi Ian

I'm up for that, so long as you three don't mind watching me actively try and clean the rust off my game...
		
Click to expand...


Excellent mcbroon, I'll pm you the details. 

cheers
Ian


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks again for the invite, Ian. Looking forward to meeting you all and playing a new (for me) course!

ne:


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 3, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Thanks again for the invite, Ian. Looking forward to meeting you all and playing a new (for me) course!

ne:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, likewise. I've never knowingly met a real life forumer and I've never played NB. Looking forward to both on Sunday :thup:


----------



## Wayman (Mar 3, 2014)

Can't wait for this.  Lovely cours fingers crossed we get the weather for it


----------



## IanG (Mar 3, 2014)

Tradition is that visitors bring the sunshine so I'll leave that in your culpable hands. 

Bit daunting for the local to end up with 3 single figure players but I'll be watching hard for things to learn. 

Ian


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 3, 2014)

IanG said:



			Tradition is that visitors bring the sunshine so I'll leave that in your culpable hands. 

Bit daunting for the local to end up with 3 single figure players but I'll be watching hard for things to learn. 

Ian
		
Click to expand...

Not going to learn much from me judging by the way I was sclaffing it around yesterday.... My swing is currently AWOL....


:mmm:


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 4, 2014)

IanG said:



			Tradition is that visitors bring the sunshine so I'll leave that in your culpable hands. 

Bit daunting for the local to end up with 3 single figure players but I'll be watching hard for things to learn. 

Ian
		
Click to expand...

If you can avert your eyes when I'm chipping, you'll avoid learning some hideous things


----------



## moogie (Mar 4, 2014)

IanG said:



			Tradition is that visitors bring the sunshine so I'll leave that in your culpable hands. 

Bit daunting for the local to end up with 3 single figure players but I'll be watching hard for things to learn. 

Ian
		
Click to expand...


Don't worry
Just keep talking about the weekends cup final and Craig's (Wayman) game will just buckle


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 4, 2014)

Gorgeous course - my brother in law and nephew are members there - I played it between Christmas and New Year at end of 2012 - will have to have a trip down again


----------



## Wayman (Mar 9, 2014)

That's for invite Ian 

Loved it today was tough 
Didn't help been in every bunker on course

Cheers to fairway dodger and mcbron for the game also


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 9, 2014)

Wayman said:



			That's for invite Ian 

Loved it today was tough 
Didn't help been in every bunker on course

Cheers to fairway dodger and mcbron for the game also
		
Click to expand...

I'll reiterate that - thanks guys. Really enjoyed it today, cracking course with lots of varied and interesting holes. Golf was mixed as usual but enough good shots to keep me happy, signs still encouraging for the upcoming season!

All that for a fiver! I feel guilty.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 9, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'll reiterate that - thanks guys. Really enjoyed it today, cracking course with lots of varied and interesting holes. Golf was mixed as usual but enough good shots to keep me happy, signs still encouraging for the upcoming season!

All that for a fiver! I feel guilty.



Click to expand...

Yeah, me three. 

Good company, tough conditions and a smashing course, all for a fiver. And I got the added bonus of a visit to the beach :fore:

Cheers for the game guys. Happy to host a return at West Linton once the weather perks up a bit.


----------



## IanG (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice to meet up with some forumers to battle round in the drizzle. 
Off for a huge plate off italian nosh on the high street now to replace all the calories burnt:clap:.


----------

